# DIMC Applicants 2017



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi guys my name is Osman Murad and I'll be applying to DIMC - Karachi. I thought it would be nice to start this thread to get other to know other people who may be applying in the same year and also share a bit of information about the university and the application process.


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

Hye ill be applying this year too!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm applying this year aswell!!


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh nice!what are your grades?are you applying on basis of sat 2 score or ibcc equivalence?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm probably gonna apply through SAT basis, I still have to do them
I'm doing them in May btw


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

Ohh good luckk&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you guys think maybe we should start a group on Facebook or something for everyone who is applying? like the students in the previous thread for other years have done


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah...its easier to communicate


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1281695178579135/


----------



## Ayesha123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, wish to enroll in Dow International Medical College in December of 2017 and I just have a couple of questions that I need clarification on:

1)What is a good grade 12 average for entrance in the University (around what was the averages of the students accepted last year?) Average based on U.S or Canadian schools.

2) What is a good SAT subject score to apply to the University with.

3) Is it VERY competitive (are the seats filled very fast?)

4) When will the applications be open for 2017

5) What documentations are needed to be sent to DIMC? Are they to be sent through e-mail?


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi ayesha!
1)i literally dont know the answer......According to the pmdc rules we should have atleast 60% average on our ibcc equivalence but the university accepts people with a lower average than 60% if you have a good SAT 2 score.As far as i know not everyone enrolled there had a good grade 12 average..
2)You must have 550 outta 800 in each subject to get accepted (yes,people with a minimum score also get accepted) but to be on a safe side its better to have a score above 2000 as anything above 2000 is considered a good score.
3)no its not competitive at all...there are 100 seats for mbbs and 50 bds ....the admissions stay open till september
4)last year the admission opened in mid of march idk why there are late this time....i emailed them and they said it will open by end of march or start of april....
5)idr it will be mentioned on the brochure so dont worry trust me the admission process isnt tedious at all.

And i found other ppl too who want to apply to dimc this year and we started a group on whatsapp and fb so if u want to join message me ur details ill add u 


----------



## Ayesha123 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks, for sharing however much you know, honestly the fee structure is scarier than the acceptance procedure and according to a user of this site, the University may or may not be raising their tuition fees a couple of thousand dollars... which in the nicest way possibly said: IS RIDICULOUS!!! Anyways, lets see how everything works out, best of luck to all of you guys, you have been a great help.
p.s: I have none of those social media accounts so I unfortunately will not be able to join the group.


----------



## hira.za (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey everyone, I am also interested in applying to DIMC for this upcoming batch through the SAT II basis. I was wondering if anyone knows which SAT II Math (Math 1 or Math 2) would be better to take and if it really does matter which one we do end up taking? I initially wanted to take Physics, but I don't feel as prepared.


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Hira. DIMC say that they want biology chemistry and any other subject of the students choice so it doesn't even have to be maths is could something totally different like Korean for example. I am personally doing math 1 as that is a bit easier than math 2. Also what kind of a level grades are you looking at getting?


----------



## hira.za (Apr 4, 2017)

Osman123 said:


> Hi Hira. DIMC say that they want biology chemistry and any other subject of the students choice so it doesn't even have to be maths is could something totally different like Korean for example. I am personally doing math 1 as that is a bit easier than math 2. Also what kind of a level grades are you looking at getting?


Thanks for getting back to me with this, Osman. I was thinking of Math 1 as well, but not sure as of yet. I'm in the USA so we don't have a levels, but I hope I can finish this year off with decent grades, insha'Allah. And would you happen to know if DIMC is quick with their email replies?

- - - Updated - - -

Btw, I'm unable to send pms due to post count so regarding the whatsapp group, i'll join at a later time but I did join the fb one.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi guys, what is the fee structure for foreign/overseas seats at DIMC?


----------



## OmaymaAsif (Mar 28, 2017)

The tuition fees was 18k for the previous year ....hopefully it wont increase &#55357;&#56898;
You can say its almost 20k including all the other fees like exam fees,admission fees etc


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

That is crazy but they know people are willing to pay so they get away with it


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tbh the fees is quite a reasonable amount if you compare it with other unis such as Aku which is almost double...


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

well AKU is just absurd & I guess anything is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it but my point was more along the lines of the fact that they are charging international standard fees whilst the education isn't all that compared to universities in other countries & not to mention when those universities charge those fees the jobs which you land & the amount you get paid means you will be reimbursed sooner rather than later but imagine you end up staying in Pakistan after paying that sort of money & are earning 40k on govt salaries. (lol sorry, not sure why I have begun a separate discussion altogether)


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Your points true but I mean at the end of the day it depends on wether or not your capable of landing those jobs tbh. Also are you not applying to DIMC then?


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am not 100% sure but wouldn't think so at the moment


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

May I ask what options you are considering then?


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I am from Punjab so if as a last resort I had to pay that sort of fee then I would prefer to stay in Punjab and pay that at CMH or something but mainly trying to do well on SATS to get on the 72 overseas seats for Pakistanis in Punjab because they have the same fee structure as the open merit seats and would save me a lot of money. 
What about you? Is DIMC your primary choice?


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm from the UK and I'm looking at unis in Central Europe as well. But for Pakistan my main one is DIMC mainly because I went there in the summer and spent a whole week on the campus kinda getting to know it a little bit so now I don't really wanna change tbh. What do your grades look like btw?


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

DIMC have finally published their 2017 brochure and application form. Here are the links if anyone is interested:

Brochure:

http://www.duhs.edu.pk/institutes/dimc/DIMC Flyer new 2017-20170511.pdf


Application form:

http://www.duhs.edu.pk/download/Application form DIMC 2017-20170511.pdf


----------



## umaimah19 (May 12, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'm planning on applying to DIMC this year too, sooo i just wanted to say hi lol.


----------



## sanaxx (May 13, 2017)

hopefully the fee doesn't reach the limit of sky this year.


----------



## BilalSyed (May 14, 2017)

I plan on applying as well! Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## minahilsikander98 (Jun 20, 2017)

Can someone please guide me through the admission procedure for DMIC (the entry test, dates etc) , and what the minimum grade requirement is for an Alevel student? 
Also I have a domecile from punjab can i still apply?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey guys, 
I wanted ask howz the clinical side for Dimc? I mean is it really good compared to the likes of Shalamar which has the best patient exposure under UHS, CMH ect? And what are the teachers like? Cause I'm getting my SAT II scores next month and I'm really thinking of applying. How is the campus, Dorms, Gymnasium ect? 

oh and do they have an entrance test? or is SAT II enough? Also ive heard that you can apply through IBCC Equivalence?


----------



## minahilsikander98 (Jun 20, 2017)

What is the deadline for DMIC application?


----------



## maliktooba (Aug 22, 2017)

*Heyyyyy*

Hey guys! ill be joining DIMC this year too, good luck


----------



## ThaRealSaaad (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi everyone! My name is Saad, I am a resident of the UAE and I am also applying to DIMC for 2017. I have personally visited the college itself and have gotten admission details from the admission cell head Dr Tayyaba herself. The only query I have is about the tuition fee. I hear that it might be increasing for the upcoming batch and it might even go north of 20,000 USDs. (excluding hostel fee.) So if anyone has any inside information about this could they kindly let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Saad,

So there's no confirmation on tuition fee however it is definitely due to increase and the roumernis the tuition for 2017 will be 22k dollars. However this is not confirmed. Hope that helps 




ThaRealSaaad said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Saad, I am a resident of the UAE and I am also applying to DIMC for 2017. I have personally visited the college itself and have gotten admission details from the admission cell head Dr Tayyaba herself. The only query I have is about the tuition fee. I hear that it might be increasing for the upcoming batch and it might even go north of 20,000 USDs. (excluding hostel fee.) So if anyone has any inside information about this could they kindly let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aisha789 (Sep 23, 2017)

*TOEFL/IELTS Scores?!?!*

Hey can anyone from an English speaking country please let me know if you got admissions into DIMC without TOEFL/IELTS scores? I sent them all my documents fulfilling the criteria and literally get a reply like saying that I need the scores for those English tests. On the "hec.gov.pk" website it literally says: "Valid TOEFL or IELTS with score of 500 or 5.5. (not applicable for those students whose medium of instruction is English at HSSC level).". So if anyone actually got in w/o those scores please let me know, because these tests are another $350 on my parents :!:, and I'm Canadian so literally all my schooling has been done in English medium and I went on the practice tests and it seems like grade 5 work. So please let me know about that, and also if someone actually got accepted kindly let me know the actual (certain) fee structure for the year 2017. And who can my parents contact by phone if we need more guidance??? (PM the last question and details).
It would be really nice if anyone can help out.
Thanks.


----------



## Osman123 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Aisha, while you are right about the PMDC requirement it does appear the DIMC still insists on the TOFEL/ILETs test and won?t give admission without it. It baffles us all why this is the case but ?????





Aisha789 said:


> Hey can anyone from an English speaking country please let me know if you got admissions into DIMC without TOEFL/IELTS scores? I sent them all my documents fulfilling the criteria and literally get a reply like saying that I need the scores for those English tests. On the "hec.gov.pk" website it literally says: "Valid TOEFL or IELTS with score of 500 or 5.5. (not applicable for those students whose medium of instruction is English at HSSC level).". So if anyone actually got in w/o those scores please let me know, because these tests are another $350 on my parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hewhomustnotbe (Sep 24, 2017)

*Current DIMC MED Student*

Do not come here. This place is a joke. They only care about your money and thats it. Lectures suck everything sucks. Before you come here please talk to a few international and i mean international not local med students to tell you how bad of a piece of crap this place is. So please do yourself a favor and do med school back home.


----------



## Aisha789 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lol almost everyone I have talked to has been saying the same thing (I have cousins that live in pk and are doing medicine in other colleges), everyone's been asking me to apply elsewhere (and I have), so lets see what happens. Its even worst because the batch(s) earlier had a much simpler admission procedure and now they added all this stuff that isn't required by even the pmdc... anyhoooooo... I just want to be accepted by one uni or another so I can honestly relax and just have an idea of where I'm heading.
Thanks for the warning
P.S. what year are you in now, and do you have any idea about the fees or any tuition fee changes?


Hewhomustnotbe said:


> Do not come here. This place is a joke. They only care about your money and thats it. Lectures suck everything sucks. Before you come here please talk to a few international and i mean international not local med students to tell you how bad of a piece of crap this place is. So please do yourself a favor and do med school back home.


----------

